# deleting my account



## burtonboardrline (Mar 9, 2011)

I was told that you cant delete your account, that the webmaster or somebody has to do it. I remember I had sent him a message before but nothing happened. Id like to again but dont remember how i did that last time. Could anybody tell me how to delete my account and messages posted on here, or how to contact the person who can do it for me? thanks. Its really important, its best that I do this. Thanks.


----------



## imfree (Mar 9, 2011)

With very few exceptions, maybe even none, Dimensions Forums does not delete accounts. Many have "died" from nonuse, however.


----------



## burtonboardrline (Mar 9, 2011)

by that you mean they just dont post anymore. but their old posts are still there and their profile still exists, right? I could live with that but I would much prefer having my account deleted and posts deleted. Is there anybody I can contact who could do that for me? I dont have all that many posts to begin with so it wouldnt be too tough if it has to be manually done.


----------



## Blackjack (Mar 9, 2011)

burtonboardrline said:


> by that you mean they just dont post anymore. but their old posts are still there and their profile still exists, right? I could live with that but I would much prefer having my account deleted and posts deleted. Is there anybody I can contact who could do that for me? I dont have all that many posts to begin with so it wouldnt be too tough if it has to be manually done.



From the FAQ:



> *How do I delete my account?*
> 
> We don't delete accounts. Repeat: WE DO NOT DELETE ACCOUNTS.



Your best bet? Change your password to a jumble of letters and clear your cookies. Then never come back.


----------



## butch (Mar 9, 2011)

yep, we don't delete accounts. As I've hear it explained, it rips a hole in the space/time continuum and the rest of our accounts and posts get sucked into another dimension, never to be heard from again. We wouldn't want that, would we?


----------



## burtonboardrline (Mar 9, 2011)

Ok if I cant delete my account I guess thats my next best option


----------



## burtonboardrline (Mar 9, 2011)

I just noticed that the posts I have made in this thread have an "edit/delete" option. So why is it that these posts have that option but none of the older ones?


----------



## butch (Mar 9, 2011)

burtonboardrline said:


> I just noticed that the posts I have made in this thread have an "edit/delete" option. So why is it that these posts have that option but none of the older ones?



you get a tiny window in time to delete or edit (15 minutes, 30 minutes, something like that), and then they may never be altered by you again.


----------



## mango (Mar 9, 2011)

*As I have said before...


You can checkout any time you like,
But you can never leave! *


----------



## tonynyc (Mar 9, 2011)

mango said:


> *As I have said before...
> 
> 
> You can checkout any time you like,
> But you can never leave! *



:happy: :happy: :happy: :happy:

And once you leave.... something will always bring you back


----------



## ohhellno (Mar 9, 2011)

burtonboardrline said:


> I was told that you cant delete your account, that the webmaster or somebody has to do it. I remember I had sent him a message before but nothing happened. Id like to again but dont remember how i did that last time. Could anybody tell me how to delete my account and messages posted on here, or how to contact the person who can do it for me? thanks. Its really important, its best that I do this. Thanks.



Why would u like to delete your account anyhow?


----------



## LovelyLiz (Mar 10, 2011)

burtonboardrline said:


> I was told that you cant delete your account, that the webmaster or somebody has to do it. I remember I had sent him a message before but nothing happened. Id like to again but dont remember how i did that last time. Could anybody tell me how to delete my account and messages posted on here, or how to contact the person who can do it for me? thanks. *Its really important*, its best that I do this. Thanks.



I would also like the story for why "it's really important" that you delete your account. Do tell!

You can delete the photos of yourself that you've posted, though, even in old posts. Once you explain why you need to do it, I'll tell you how.


----------



## thatgirl08 (Mar 10, 2011)

Not if you have them hosted on other sites.. regreeet.


----------



## Admiral_Snackbar (Mar 10, 2011)

butch said:


> yep, we don't delete accounts. As I've hear it explained, it rips a hole in the space/time continuum and the rest of our accounts and posts get sucked into another dimension, never to be heard from again. We wouldn't want that, would we?



Yeah, it's a bunch of timey-wimey, chubby bubbly stuff. Very messy even without the obvious paradoxes. As for the other dimension, is it the one where Twiggy became a plus-sized model and Jennifer Love Hewitt is the spokesactress for Krispy Kreme? I wouldn't mind that world...

Then again, there have been members who have quit dozens of times, and they're still here .


----------



## Jes (Mar 10, 2011)

hey, while we're on this topic, here's something i've wondered: how can I delete other people's accounts? because i've started a list, so ...


----------



## imfree (Mar 10, 2011)

Jes said:


> hey, while we're on this topic, here's something i've wondered: how can I delete other people's accounts? because i've started a list, so ...



Well, Jes, study HTML, hacking, and virus writing, then oh noes!!!, create and release the dreaded *DimmerGeddon Virus*!


----------



## Forgotten_Futures (Mar 10, 2011)

thatgirl08 said:


> Not if you have them hosted on other sites.. regreeet.



Actually, that's even easier. Linking to an off-site picture utilizes a URL, which literally fetches the image data every time the page is loaded. All you have to do, then, is remove whatever is at the other end of that URL = P



Jes said:


> hey, while we're on this topic, here's something i've wondered: how can I delete other people's accounts? because i've started a list, so ...





imfree said:


> Well, Jes, study HTML, hacking, and virus writing, then oh noes!!!, create and release the dreaded *DimmerGeddon Virus*!



Probably easier to figure out what (if any) php function the Dims server recognizes for deleting DB entries, and then figure out what DB table and field(s) you have to delete from = P


----------



## Rowan (Mar 10, 2011)

Jes said:


> hey, while we're on this topic, here's something i've wondered: how can I delete other people's accounts? because i've started a list, so ...



LMAO....love this


----------



## Admiral_Snackbar (Mar 10, 2011)

imfree said:


> Well, Jes, study HTML, hacking, and virus writing, then oh noes!!!, create and release the dreaded *DimmerGeddon Virus*!



I'd prefer the term Adipocalypse.


----------



## Jes (Mar 10, 2011)

Forgotten_Futures said:


> Probably easier to figure out what (if any) php function the Dims server recognizes for deleting DB entries, and then figure out what DB table and field(s) you have to delete from = P



Maybe I'll just install linux.


----------



## imfree (Mar 10, 2011)

Admiral_Snackbar said:


> I'd prefer the term Adipocalypse.



Like it!!! This post needs a song, however.

The Doors-The End (From Adiopocalypse Now) http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=aGmAmJFUvzM


----------



## Spanky (Mar 10, 2011)

Okay, which currently unannounced Republican presidential candidate could this guy be? 

Which poses the other questions.....

1. Who will expose him to the media when he declares? <cough> Jes <cough,cough>
2. Will love of teh thickness EXPOSED put him in good with fat loving Dems and many Independents. 


I am thinking Huckabee. Just cuz I like how the name sounds. It is a good fat name.


----------



## Dromond (Mar 10, 2011)

Deleting an account in the vBulletin system creates headaches with the database. It's more trouble than it's worth.


----------



## luscious_lulu (Mar 10, 2011)

Jes said:


> hey, while we're on this topic, here's something i've wondered: how can I delete other people's accounts? because i've started a list, so ...



Will you take add ons? I have a few I can contribute.


----------



## CastingPearls (Mar 10, 2011)

Jes said:


> hey, while we're on this topic, here's something i've wondered: how can I delete other people's accounts? because i've started a list, so ...





luscious_lulu said:


> Will you take add ons? I have a few I can contribute.



I'd just like to delete certain people altogether, never mind their accounts. I have a list too.


----------



## Dromond (Mar 10, 2011)

If life had a CTRL-ALT-DEL command, everyone would be in danger.


----------



## Forgotten_Futures (Mar 11, 2011)

Jes said:


> Maybe I'll just install linux.



*blinks* Umm...



Dromond said:


> Deleting an account in the vBulletin system creates headaches with the database. It's more trouble than it's worth.



I expect it would create a nasty hole or something in the DB? Would probably have to pick through, piecemeal, and kill all the posts and quotes of posts for that name as well, and for all I know there would still be references to a null that can't be null.


----------



## thatgirl08 (Mar 11, 2011)

Forgotten_Futures said:


> Actually, that's even easier. Linking to an off-site picture utilizes a URL, which literally fetches the image data every time the page is loaded. All you have to do, then, is remove whatever is at the other end of that URL = P



Wait.. how do I do this? I'm confused but would love to know.


----------



## disconnectedsmile (Mar 11, 2011)

tonynyc said:


> :happy: :happy: :happy: :happy:
> 
> And once you leave.... something will always bring you back



it's usually baked goods.


----------



## Blackjack (Mar 11, 2011)

thatgirl08 said:


> Wait.. how do I do this? I'm confused but would love to know.



Say you have an image on a Photobucket account- if you delete the image from Photobucket, then any image links to it won't work anymore.


----------



## thatgirl08 (Mar 11, 2011)

Blackjack said:


> Say you have an image on a Photobucket account- if you delete the image from Photobucket, then any image links to it won't work anymore.



ohh, right, but let's say I don't have an account.. I just uploaded it to tinypic and copied the link.. is there anything I can do about that?


----------



## Blackjack (Mar 11, 2011)

thatgirl08 said:


> ohh, right, but let's say I don't have an account.. I just uploaded it to tinypic and copied the link.. is there anything I can do about that?



I'm not sure whether or not you can delete stuff on Tinypic (or any other site) without an account, but you can look into it. It'll work the same way, though- delete the picture on the site that it's hosted on, and any pages that link to it or show it will just show a broken link.


----------



## Emma (Mar 11, 2011)

I would imagine, with our webmaster not being the most uncompromising sort, that if there was something here that compromised your security that he would be able to edit the post so that it no longer contained the information. Hell, if its your user name that is doing it, I would reckon he may even change that. Youd have to message him and tell him the reasons. 

Ive asked for my account to be deleted 48,000 times and have gotten the same answer, it fucks with previous posts and whatnot.


----------



## thatgirl08 (Mar 11, 2011)

Blackjack said:


> I'm not sure whether or not you can delete stuff on Tinypic (or any other site) without an account, but you can look into it. It'll work the same way, though- delete the picture on the site that it's hosted on, and any pages that link to it or show it will just show a broken link.



Yeah, I'll look into it.. thanks!


----------



## Forgotten_Futures (Mar 11, 2011)

thatgirl08 said:


> Yeah, I'll look into it.. thanks!



I just went and checked; you cannot delete from tinypic.com without an account. Although, since an account is free, I can't see why one wouldn't bother getting one...


----------



## thatgirl08 (Mar 12, 2011)

Forgotten_Futures said:


> I just went and checked; you cannot delete from tinypic.com without an account. Although, since an account is free, I can't see why one wouldn't bother getting one...



I just never bothered to.. I just did their quick upload without thinking I might want to delete the picture someday.


----------



## Forgotten_Futures (Mar 12, 2011)

See if you can't get a mod to go back and remove the url from the post for you, then.

But bear in mind, if it's been on the web and people like it, it will have made its way to their hard drives, so you can never truly erase anything from the interwebs. (Not to mention the Way Back Machine.)


----------



## Wild Zero (Mar 12, 2011)

Seriously, being attracted to fat people isn't the end of the world.


----------



## LalaCity (Mar 13, 2011)

burtonboardrline said:


> I was told that you cant delete your account, that the webmaster or somebody has to do it. I remember I had sent him a message before but nothing happened. Id like to again but dont remember how i did that last time. Could anybody tell me how to delete my account and messages posted on here, or how to contact the person who can do it for me? thanks. Its really important, its best that I do this. Thanks.



Patience, burton. In 5 billion years or so the sun will run out of hydrogen, become a Red Giant, and your whole posting history will be erased.


----------



## Fuzzy (Mar 13, 2011)

I was about to google this myself, but why not ask the collective.. removing rows from a database always makes the indexing less and less efficient, but.. what about disabling rows? We all have the feature that enables us to block someone's posts from our view. Is it possible to globally block someone's posts from all viewers?

Back in the MUD (multi-user dungeon) days, a user could be set to @Twit=True which would remove the user from everyone's view. The @twit user could also no longer "chat" but could only read. The @Twit-ed user would eventually give up and never come back.


----------



## Jes (Mar 14, 2011)

LalaCity said:


> Last edited by LalaCity : Yesterday at 02:26 PM. Reason: because the sun apparently doesn't have enough mass to go nova..



Exactly. Plus, the sun doesn't have another star (most novae happen in binary systems). Most stars come in pairs, like swans, or threesomes like Charlie Sheen.


HAHAHA. I crack my own shit up every.got-damned.day.


----------



## OfftoOtherPlaces (May 4, 2011)

butch said:


> yep, we don't delete accounts. As I've hear it explained, it rips a hole in the space/time continuum and the rest of our accounts and posts get sucked into another dimension, never to be heard from again. We wouldn't want that, would we?



wasn't this an episode of Dr. Who?


----------



## CleverBomb (May 4, 2011)

Jes said:


> Exactly. Plus, the sun doesn't have another star (most novae happen in binary systems). Most stars come in pairs, like swans, or threesomes like Charlie Sheen.
> 
> 
> HAHAHA. I crack my own shit up every.got-damned.day.


Epic WIN(ning)!

-Rusty


----------



## CleverBomb (May 4, 2011)

butch said:


> yep, we don't delete accounts. As I've hear it explained, it rips a hole in the space/time continuum and the rest of our accounts and posts get sucked into another dimension,



...with voyeuristic intention, well-secluded, I see all. 

-Rusty
(insomnia-induced free-association)


----------

